# Por medio de la presente



## kathilu

Comme je dois dire en francais

Por medio de la presente o por medio del presente documento

Par moyen du cet document?
Par moyen de ca?

Espero con ansias sus confirmaciones
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Kathilu, perdona que corrija un poco la pregunta ; 
_Comment dois je dire ?/ comment dit on ? 
¿como debo decir? / ¿como se dice?  creo que *comment* es la forma interogativa viene de comme, también es similara* ¿de que forma? /¿ como?

*_Par l'intermédiaire de ce document /_ por el "tramite" de este documento_
Grâce à ce document / _Con  este documento_
En présentant ce document dûment rempli / _al presentar este documento correctamente relleno
_
Mejor pones algo de contexto..*.Saludos*


----------



## Kouyu

"por la presente" se traduit rarement dans la correspondance française.
Il faudrait dire "par cette lettre" ou "par ces mots" comme introduction à son discours mais c'est très peu usité.
La référence peut se faire par contre lorsqu'un document est joint. On écrit alors. "vous trouverez ci-joint" etc...

Comme introduction on utilise surtout les phrases telles que:

Je me permets de vous adresser cette lettre ...
Le motif de cette lettre ...
En réponse à...
Si je m'adresse à vous...

etc..


----------



## nicko

Para hablar de una carta, me parece que es muy correcto decir "par la présente"


----------



## Kouyu

"par la présente" ? Jamais vu.


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est un terme réservé au courrier commercial. Je pense qu'il est devenu un peu obsolète.

Je vous informe par la présente de ...
J'ai le regret de vous confirmer par la présente que ...
J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer par la présente ...


----------



## liloune

Nueva pregunta
​
"Con la presente son ya doscientos las veces en que he ocupado esta pagina de _El Pais Semanal_ , a lo largo de cuatro años o poco màs."

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai traduis la phrase ci-dessus de cette façon: 

"*Pour le moment, cela fait déjà deux cent fois que j'occupe cette page de El Pais Semanal, au long de quatre ans ou un peu plus."*

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait des améliorations a apporter?

Merci d'avance


----------



## josepbadalona

en comptant celle-ci/avec celle-ci
cela fait maintenant 200 fois
au cours de quatre années ou guère plus


----------



## liloune

Merci beaucoup josepbadalona

bonne journée


----------



## lautr

Supongo que es un error que no merece mención y por eso nadie le ha dado importancia (además no está mi francés como para hacer correcciones a los nativos) pero... ¿no es _deux cents fois_?.


----------



## GOMINOLA

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Bonjour!

*Sirva la presente para comunicarle....*

Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider avec cette traduction? Je ne sais pas comment le dire d'une manière formale...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Par la présente, je vous informe...


----------



## GOMINOLA

Merci bien!


----------



## burrita

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Por la presente sirva esta carta como presentación de la doctoranda 
Tengo problemas para traducir esta frase, alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## Gévy

Hola Burrita:

Me parece una forma de redactar que no se adaptaría a una carta de presentación francesa: resulta demasiado administrativa, cuando este tipo de cartas sirve para entablar una relación con el profesor que debería ser tu tutor (¿te diriges a él?), es decir, tiene que ser más "humana", guardando las distancias, claro está, pero sí en un tono amable y más directo. 

Esto no resuelve la traducción de tu frase.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Por la presente sirva esta carta como presentación de la doctoranda


Hola:
Confirmando lo indicado por Gévy, podrías poner por ejemplo: "Par ce courrier, je souhaite vous présenter ..."


----------



## Sofiadesde1979

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!
Estoy preparando una carta formal en frances y hay algunas expresiones que tengo dudas...
*** Una sola pregunta por hilo
Gévy (moderadora)
*A través de la presente* le envio la invitaci{on

Sabeis de laguna pagina donde puede encontrar este tipo de frases?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Todo depende del tipo de carta formal que escribas, en qué contexto... y si la invitación se incluye en el texto mismo o viene adjunta, en otro papel.

¿Cuál es el caso?

Bisous,

Gévy

Encontrarás en los glosarios franceses que hemos recopilado y que encabezan las preguntas del foro, en la parte "pages utiles", modelos de cartas en francés:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8196713&postcount=9


----------



## bribon

Cher Monsieur, Chère Madame,

Je tiens pour la présente....


----------



## Paquita

bribon said:


> Cher Monsieur, Chère Madame,
> 
> Je tiens pour la présente....



?????

No lo he leído nunca así...
Para mí no tiene sentido y para google... clic


----------



## swift

Hola Bribon:

Sería en todo caso _*par* la présente_.

En las escuelas de secretariado, el uso de "por medio de la presente", "sirva la presente", y otras fórmulas similares, es criticado.

Saludos,


swift


----------

